# 11 foot surf rod



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Starting this build. Cant wait to get it done!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's looking good. A reminder, when flex coating large diameter wraps have a dull plastic pointer ready to push together the threads and get the daylight out while the epoxy is still runny. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

what kind of blank ?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry i haven't posted sooner. Been super busy. Changed it up a bit, but its still looking good.

As far as the blank. It's a lamiglas sb136-3m-b from mudhole. 11'4" I cut down to 11


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

sweet buttwrap


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Grips and reel seat are on!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well got the rod done! Will be delivered this evening.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice. I always wanted to do a optical chevron. Well played sir!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks. it was a lot of fun doing this wrap.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks real nice. Like the chevron wrap. Any pics of the guide wraps?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

All around nice build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------

